
Lazy-j: Simple lazy initialization library for Java - whoisthemachine
https://github.com/danrien/lazy-j
======
karmakaze
The 'holder pattern' lazy initialization is more compact although it depends
on understanding the JLS/JVM why it works.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initialization-on-
demand_holde...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initialization-on-
demand_holder_idiom)

~~~
whoisthemachine
Yes I'm aware of it - but I do not prefer the method for the reason you
mention.

